# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Советы, как исправить самостоятельно некоторые дефекты пианино

## Maximillyan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ssJchK-AoY
_Вклеивание отвалившихся боковых панелей пианино «Рониш»_
Иногда на практике встречаются пианино, у которых отваливается боковая панель. maxim_tuner первоначально рассверливает по 2  отверстия каждой из панелей, затем проливает жидкий ПВА между отвалившейся панелью и вербильбанком/ резонансной доской. Когда убеждается, что клей начал «браться», вкручивает 70мм саморезы для большей жёсткости всей конструкции. Сверлить отверстия необходимо только в самой панели. Расстояние в вербильбанке нужно оставить непросверленным. Подобную операцию может сделать любой мужчина, посмотрев предварительно видео.    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2oWVlbcM70 
_Скрипящие клавиши пианино «Беларусь»_
maxim_tuner в онлайн режиме демонстрирует, как можно самостоятельно устранить поскрипывание клавиш. Он демонстрирует эту операцию при помощи отвёртки, однако в некоторых случаях можно использовать очень тонкие щипцы или плоскогубцы. При этом нужно аккуратно пропускать одну из губок в отверстие, предварительно снятой со штифта клавиши и с небольшим усилием прижимать внешней губкой плоскогубцев. Соблюдайте осторожность и деликатность при нажатии, чтобы не треснула деревянная часть окошка клавиши. Задача состоит в том, чтобы «взбодрить» внутренне сукно. 

Soviet piano "Belarus" for a long time was in an unheated room. As a result, some keys emit a little squeak when it's down. maxim_tuner online mode shows and explains how to use a screwdriver to get rid of a squeak. Everyone can make it's act .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqgSK4TZ6W0
Клинит клавишу
В некоторых случаях попадание мелких предметов между клавиш может стать причиной их неработоспособности. Расклинивание может постепенно уйти, если этот предмет упадёт в зазор. Однако это происходит не всегда, и maxim_tuner в онлайн режиме удаляет кусочек стержня от карандаша.
Гарнировка от maxim_tuner 
  Простой метод гарнировки (вставка полихлорвиниловых втулок для молоточка пианино, вместо сработанного сукна в капсюль). Установить и вклеить сработанное сукно в  механиках пианино – сложная и требующая опыта операция. Мой многолетний опыт позволяет с уверенностью заявить, что использую кембрик от простого полихлорвинилового провода, Вы можете решить эту проблему. Несложно подобрать такой электрический 3мм провод, с заранее удалённой «начинкой» меди или алюминия, вставить его в отверстие капсюля вместо  сработанного сукна. Работать такая новая втулка будет вечно. Технические характеристики кембрика лучше, чем обычного сукна.   
maxim_tuner performs repair hammer piano online. He says in Russian about whole procedure for replacing the cloth's pads to the new sleeve on the basis of PVC. Any layman can make it's operation.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzIldNAnbY8

----------

ga-lina16 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Maximillyan

_Очень часто молоточки фортепиано, особенно после транспортировки, отваливаются. Но бывают случаи, когда звук при ударе молоточка по струне становится похож на цоканье копыта лошади по брусчатке. Это верный признак, что клей раскрошился и молоточек отклеился. maxim_tuner демонстрирует, как самостоятельно, любой мужчина-мирянин может исправить этот дефект._ 
"Traditional medicine from maxim_tuner"
max demonstrates how to glueing the hammer piano with PVA. The old piano's hammers had lost adhesive properties. Maxim dismantles hammer's head off. Glueing the hammer piano with a stick. Between the head and space the stick to put a little piece of toilet paper. The last step is the bonding and final fixation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVZQi-9ak7E

----------

ga-lina16 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Maximillyan

Иногда фетр срабатывается или съеден молью или грызунами. Я показываю, как исправить ситуацию.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QR6GqbV_8Y

----------

ga-lina16 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Maximillyan

https://youtu.be/T-0dcD-cwPo

----------


## Maximillyan

https://youtu.be/QSUeLl6bC98

----------

ga-lina16 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Maximillyan

Очень часто владельцы чешских и ГДРовских пианино сталкиваются  с излишним люфтом молоточков, которые меняют свою траекторию удара. Основных причин две:
1. Очень сильно ослаб фиксирующий шуруп молоточка в вирбельбанке. Это решается очень просто. Нужно подкрутить его, чтобы по жёстче закрепить молоточек в его посадочном месте. Главное продеть отвёртку внутрь, подсветить фонариком головку шурупа и довернуть его.
2. Если Вы закрутили молоточек, а он всё одно шатается из стороны в сторону, то здесь, скорее всего вышел из своего стандартного положения фиксирующий штифт из одной из втулок капсюля. Порой это даже можно увидеть, как он появляется за гранью капсюля молоточка. Как исправить? Смотрите фильму:

----------

PAN (26.03.2017)

----------


## Maximillyan

Порванная струна в пианино всегда трагедия, как для хозяина, так и для настройщика. Самое печально, что найти теперь от советского пианино  такую струну не просто. Но в некоторіх случаях это можно исправить самостоятельно, если есть настроечный ключ и настойчивое желание повторить то, что предлагает Максим. Очень трудно проделать эту операцию одному, если речь идёт о первой октаве, так как над этими струнами сверху располагаются басовые, очень трудно расположить её точно по заданным траекториям и затем зафиксировать. Желательно, чтобы был напарник, предпочтительней мужчина, полагаю.
Если есть возможность это сделать, то можно даже установить "старую" родную струну, как это демонстрируется в этой фильме.
Приятного и полезного просмотра.
С уважением, Максим

----------


## Maximillyan

если у Вас есть возможность вытащить механику из импортного пианино, то можно и нужно, используя отвёртку с тонким жалом, закрепить разболтавшийся, дающий значительные люфты молоточек. Можно проверить хорошо ли закреплены фигурки и, также подкрутить их. Это может сделать любой мужчина, который находиться теперь с Вами (муж, сын, друг семьи и т.д). Проделав подобную операцию и, убедившись, что ВСЕ молоточки теперь закреплены и имеют необходимую траекторию удара по струне, Вы ощутите "новое  туше" своего пианино.
Приятного и полезного просмотра.
С уважением, Максим

----------


## Maximillyan

*Ремонт басового штега пианино "Аккорд".Кирилл сделал ВСЁ сам. Консультации от Максима*



Переписка Кирилла с Максимом по поводу ремонта басового штега

Понедельник, 23 февраля 2015
Кирилл, смотрите телеканал "TheMaximillyan" YouTube, тут Вы найдёте очень много интересного для себя. В том числе и подробную инструкцию, как изготовить Т-бар ключ для настройки пианино. То, что касается "Аккорда" это очень хороший инструмент, для меня так самый лучший среди советских. Если я Вас правильно понял, так это у Вас отклеился басовый штег( нижний порожек). Можно это исправить, делайте фильм, выкладывайте на Ю-тубе, будем делать ремонт

10 марта, 15:55
Maxim, вы были абсолютно правы, действительно, отклеился басовый штег. На счёт ключа, в Калуге изготовить ключ средствами завода или другого предприятия, связанного с металлообработкой, довольна-таки недешёвое мероприятие (конечно если нет знакомых в этой области). Но кто ищет, тот находит. В результате, нашёл одну компанию, в которой подсказали интересное решение (см. фото). В итоге: 1500 руб. за работу + 350 руб. за вороток с насадкой (покупается в любом авто магазине или магазине инструментов ) вместо 8000 руб. за изготовление ключа с нуля https://youtu.be/QdAuo3f0tX0


Вторник, 10 марта 2015, 16:22 
Очень рад, Кирилл, что Вам удалось сделать подобный Т-бар, несколько дороговато, но надёжно и грамотно. Сделаю даже фильму "Т-бар от Кирилла". То, что касается штега. Очень польщён, что не наблюдая предмета, только благодаря Вашим пояснениям, сумел поставить грамотный диагноз. Теперь нужно "лечить" его. Чтобы дать Вам развёрнутый план реставрационных работ, пожалуйста, сделайте несколько фото с разных углов, подсвечивайте фонариком, я должен понять степень расклейки штега, тогда буду консультировать, как и что.
Пишите, с уважением, Максим

11 марта, 10:45
Тантрический ремонт, Кашпировский тихо стоит в сторонке и комплексует :) Почему же, очень даже можно попробовать. В такие моменты начинаешь чувствовать всю прелесть всемирной паутины.
Здравствуйте, Максим! Добрался до проблемного места, ослабил струны (ключ оказался вполне работоспособным), извлёк штег, он абсолютно не держался. Оказалось и ему помощь не помешает. Трещину в штеге думаю укрепить коктейлем из ПВА и древесных опилок, а сам штег приклеить и посадить на шурупы или винты с шайбами к мосту (если я правильно называю деталь, к которой непосредственно крепится штег). На винты крепить будет проблематично, т.к. зазор между мостом и декой только с одной стороны, да и подлезать туда проблематично и гайка я думаю со временем открутится.
С нетерпением жду Вашего ответа и рекомендаций, и ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за помощь.

11 марта, 19:59
Всё очень даже понятно, Кирилл. Я имел несколько ремонтов подобных 2х составных штегов и они до сих пор хорошо работают. Причём по всей вероятности басовые штеги в этих пианино с самого начала были отклеены  и, хозяева имели неожиданно «новое приятное звучание», но это всё лирика.
Как бы я советовал поступить:
1.	Зачистить мелкой шкуркой внутреннюю стенку штега, хотя похоже остатков клея там не наблюдается
2.	По поводу ПВА, я только его и рекомендовал бы для подобного ремонта, желательно Обнинский, но впрочем пойдёт любой, сейчас делают хороший. Единственное требование, чтобы консистенция была подобно зубной пасте, не жидкая. Думаю 2/3 клея и 1/3 дубовых мелких опилок, было бы идеально, я использовал опилки ясеня, также жёсткая древесина, только как следует просеить, чтобы получилась однородная масса.
3.	 Вставляем верхние штифты обратно в свои посадочные места, предварительно обмакнув их в наш раствор. Предварительно, изловчитесь и набейте в растрескавшуюся часть штега побольше клея, пусть потом вылазит наружу, не страшно. Далее, 3-4 струбцины и стянуть, чтобы, аж штифты попытались вылезти снова, но не беда, стягивайте струбцины и чуть подбивайте их внутрь. Как и положено пусть сутки сохнет.
4.	Я против всяких там шпонок и пр. винтов. Дело в том, что на Вашем штеге просто не долито клея было с завода. Поэтому, было бы логично, сделать просто, как должно было бы быть. Вклеиный штег встанет мёртво, так как будет испытывать значительную нагрузку от струн, которые Вы должны будете сразу же натянуть, примерно, как они были настроены. Ещё одна тонкость, одна бОльшая часть штега, которая теперь всё ещё в пианино, быть может также не полностью вклеена  к деке, поэтому нужно её проинспектировать и пролить  жидкий клей между внутренней стенкой и декой и прижать. Взять какую-нибудь палку и расклинить. Как выявить зазор? Попробуйте сунуть обычный лист бумаги.
5.	Теперь, когда штег готов, хорошо просох, штифты стоят мёртво, густо промажьте массой клея с опилками  внутреннюю стенку штега и  то место, где он отвалился  от деки. Намазанный штег не прикладывайте 3 минуты.
6.	Теперь самое главное, разогнать каждую струну по 2 её штифтам. Думаю, нужен буден напарник, желательно мужчина. Напарник держит внизу и давит на штег, Вы  справа налево, я имею ввиду струны начинаете натягивать струны, самое главное не порвать? Ведите ключ плавно. Частично вылившийся клей вниз, можно удалить сразу. Если протекает, значит хорошо, проклеивается.
7.	После того, как проделаете всё это, включайте фэн на самый малый режим и водите вправо-влево минут по 5, раза 3
8.	Если есть возможность, установите распорки  к штегу. Сутки, я думаю, будет достаточно.
     Быть может, будут некоторые изменения в процессе работы, я допускаю, но в целом я бы очень советовал делать именно так. Удачи!
С уважением, Максим
12 марта, 8:55

Да, Кирилл, дерзайте, всё должно получиться, я очень на это надеюсь. Вчера забыл сказать ещё одну вещь, на всякий пожарный случай, если всё же не будет хватать давления при склеивании штега к деке, нужно с обратной стороны пианино найти это положение и отметить его на задней стенке деки. Для чего это нужно? Если что, тогда попробовать в момент склеивания пустить здесь пару тонких саморезов, для надёжности. Только очень трудно наверное будет найти такие, чтобы были длинные и схватились со штегом не более 2-3 витков резьбы. Если ввернуть с большой силой и поглубже, штег может лопнуть. Ну, это я для подстраховки поясняю. У меня, слава Богу, подобных вариантов провала никогда не было. Будьте предельно аккуратны в своих действиях. Лучше всё же делать, как я писал ранее. Когда уже натянете струны и отцентруете штег, вставьте 2-3 распорки из деревянных толстых палок-чурок, упрев их во что-то массивное, я использовал стену, расположив открытое пианино на расстоянии меньше метра, сделав распорки из черенков для лопат . Быть может Вы придумаете что-то другое. Желательно делать, если это будет возможным, снимки, для будущей фильмы "Оторвавшейся штег. Кирилл сделал это." Но это лишь пожелание, я прекрасно понимаю, что всё это будет сделать не просто, но возможно. Главное, больше думать о предмете, а уж потом принимать то или иное решение и, воплощать  в практическую составляющую процесса, если возникнут трудности и пр., обращайтесь, чем смогу, помогу, жаль только советом.
Удачи, жду с нетерпением положительного эффекта нашей переписки. Ещё обратил внимание, что струны(басовые) имеют налёт ржавчины, похоже ни один год пианино находилось в неотапливаемом помещении. Когда Вы сейчас будете вынимать механику и всё делать, то протрите их х/б тряпкой смоченный в водке, лучше использовать самогон или денатурат. Это нужно для того, чтобы попробовать остановить процесс окисления и убрать ржавчину, чтобы струна при уже статичной установки на нужный тон не давала не нужный обертоны в своём звучании. Но это также, лишь пожелание.
С уважением, Максим



11 марта, 22:22
Спасибо, Максим, за шикарный развернутый ответ.  Постараюсь следовать инструкции и надеюсь на лучший результат.
Всего наилучшего!!!

19 марта, 10:40
Здравствуйте, Максим!

      И сразу к сути. Демонтировав вторую часть штега, что стоило не мало усилий (один из шурупов был перекрыт балкой с тыльной стороны деки), обнаружил, что сопрягаемые поверхности неровные, если прижать одну из сторон, то на другой образовывался зазор до 2 мм. Но немного клея и нежные объятия струбцин сделали своё дело, штыри тоже держатся нормально.
      При монтаже на деку "штег в сборе" я всё-таки решил стянуть болтами, чтобы конструкция не развалилась при склейке. Прижимать струнами не стал, т.к. с одной из сторон большой рычаг, могло перекосить. Вариант с деревянными распорками тоже пришлось отмести, в виду особенностей расположения инструмента. Других альтернатив в голову не пришло. Конечно результат не comme il faut, но вроде надёжно.
      По поводу ржавчины на струнах, пробовал и водку (не понравилась :)) и растворитель ржавчины, и преобразователь ржавчины, ни что в должной степени не помогло, хотя для предотвращения дальнейшего распространения ржавчины один их этих вариантов может оказаться действенным. До этого снимал толстый слой ржавчины щёткой по металлу, эффективная вещь.
       К сожалению не обошлось без потерь, -1 струна (хорошо, что вторая из хора осталась). Но думаю можно её перевернуть и по колдовать немножко, должно получиться.
       И вот, кучу дров уже смело можно назвать инструментом, фортепьяно начало звучать.

В итоге, проведённые мероприятия:
- отремонтирован штег
- отремонтированы и заменены элементы механики
- клавиатурный польстер сделал из сложенных строп и верхнего демпфирующего слоя из ватина (ветошь)
- заменены накладки на сожжённых клавишах (оттенок не тот, но выбирать не приходилось)
- немного выровнены уровни клавиш
- акриловой краской нанесён орнамент, вместо старого пластикового, который в основном отсутствовал
- произведена предварительная настройка (по тюнеру и собственным ощущениям)

Результат не может не радовать. Отдельная благодарность Вам, Максим, за дистанционный, но от этого не менее значительный, вклад в дело.

Всего наилучшего!

19 марта, 11:42
Доброго дня, Кирилл. Брависсимо! Если честно я не ожидал такого профессионального подхода в подобном ремонте. Только что открыл все фотографии и проанализировал всё, здорово! Очень правильно, что обнаружив этот зазор сумели понять и демонтировать из под балки 2 часть штега. А, как классно получилось установить на шпильки сам штег, да ещё в потай. Профессиональная работа, нечего не скажешь! Как прекрасно выглядит залитые и чётко установленные штифты, а главное с нужным углом. Если честно, ни я должен был Вам давать советы, а Вы мне, я это говорю искренне.
Не беда, что оборвали до или си в малой, что ж бывает. Убеждён, что сможете установить, если обмотка будет хватать до не рабочей части. (пришлите фото) Очень рад, что удалось настроить. Не знаю будет ли возможность снять небольшое видео. Интересно будет услышать как звучит эта басовая часть. Если сделаете подобный фильм - это будет просто фантастика. Но нужно сначала показать отремонтированный штег, а потом нажимать клавиши или сыграть небольшую пьесу. Ну это лишь моё пожелание. Сегодня у меня выходной, буду делать клип про Вашу замечательную работу, пусть другие, также не опускают руки и пытаются делать.
Я могу опубликовать ВСЁ нашу переписку, чтобы обывателю было понятно о чём идёт речь?
Спрашивайте любые вопросы, по мере собственной компетенции, обязуюсь ответить
С глубоким уважением и восхищением, искренне Ваш, Максим из Уральска

21 марта,1:17
Здравствуйте, Максим!

Надеюсь запись передаст звучание басового регистра. Наиграл одну мелодию, не судите строго,  это мой первый серьёзный опыт с фортепьяно. До этого, если и подходил к инструменту, то только побаловаться. Искренне надеюсь, что подобный контент побудит кого-нибудь на то, чтобы вдохнуть новую жизнь в другие инструменты, потрёпанные людьми и временем.

Всех благ!

21 марта,8:59
Спасибо, Кирилл. Просто супер фильма у Вас получилась, то что нужно. Талантливый человек - талантлив во всём, я полагаю. И, исполнение даже очень прекрасно и слышно, что дефектов шуршания или чего-либо лишнего нет, в басу, он звучит, как задумано на фабрике, значит Вы справились со своей задачей - вернули пианино в строй. Тембр не сказать, чтобы уж очень, но я думаю, что он придёт постепенно, полагаю очень долго на нём не играли. Я уже сделал фильм, но этот я размещу, как вторую часть, потому, что ЗВУК для нашей фильмы - это самое главное, вещ.док так сказать. У меня только один вопрос, сейчас строй где-то между G и G#, я прав. Так вот строй есть, хотя необходима некоторая коррекция в хорах. Я бы очень советовал НЕ поднимать до А=440. Во-первых можно порвать струну и будет не долговременно держать строй. Фильм будут смотреть - это я Вам обещаю, полезная вещь нужна всем. Пусть люди пытаются и сделают лучше, главное, что отвалившийся штег - это ни приговор для нашего пианино. Подстройте только хора. В целом очень классная работа. Я, как только сделаю статью на сайте, обязательно вышлю ссылку.
С уважением, Максим

21 марта,14:27
Здравствуйте,  Максим!
Как я и говорил была произведена лишь предварительная настройка, где-то на ¼-½ тона ниже стандарта (большинство струн находилось именно в этом диапазоне). Обязательно выправлю хора, разумеется поднимать общий строй пока не буду, мало ли что.
На счёт переписки,  смело публикуйте, где посчитаете нужным, наверняка кому-нибудь да пригодится.
До новых встречь на виртуальных просторах!
21 марта,19:25

----------


## Maximillyan

На днях инспектировал пианино "Беларусь" 1972г, дело в том, что в эти годы на Борисовской фабрике был допущен технологический брак и, подобныя пианино настроить не представляется возможным. С недавнего времени я проповедую новый метод восстановления таких фортепиано. В видео я подробно излагаю, как это сделать.
Вкратце должен сказать, что это работает, но не всегда. Смысл в том, что до меня мастера-ремонтировщики всего бывшего СССР забивали колки таких пианино, но результат был отрицательным. По сути, я просто возвращаю колок в его родное "заводское" положение и, это помогает. Хозяева этого пианино без всяких проблем играли на нём вплоть до 17 года. Поэтому рекомендую использовать метод "Чуть выкрученного колка" это несооответсвует классической форме ремонта, но всё же работает

----------

PAN (25.04.2017)

----------


## Maximillyan

*Ремонт пианино в онлайн режиме.Гофрокартонный шим.Запрессовка "родного колка" при помощи Т-бар* 
Что делать с "непослушными колками"?
Очень часто клиенты обрекают свои любимые пианино  на утилизацию в результате износа посадочного места под колок. Колки перестают держать необходимое звуковысотное положение. В некоторых случаях можно самостоятельно исправить эту проблему при пмощи Т-бар ключа. maxim_tuner в режиме онлайн показывает, как ЭТО сделать. Американский техник создал на Международном форуме тему:Ok, so I've been thinking about Max's cardboard fix. Вот, что пишет Loren D :"His method of repairing loose tuning pins by inserting corrugated cardboard, to be precise.

Now, I'm thinking.....what really is a valid reason as to why it wouldn't work? I understand that the cardboard will eventually disintegrate, but it will take many, many movements of the pin before that would happen. In other words, years of tunings.

Second....let's say it does disintegrate. It's still leaving the fiber in the hole between it and the pin.

I know it seems like an unorthodox repair that a lot of us just summarily dismissed, but when really thinking about it, I'm not sure I can come up with a real reason why it wouldn't work.

Many repairs we take for granted today were unorthodox at one time (CA glue in piano repair, for instance).

So.....?"
http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbt...ml#Post2063304
Тема уже около года на форуме и никто не смог конструктивно опровергнуть идею maxim_tuner о "лечении колков пианино"

----------


## Maximillyan

*Виктор Дяченко* 
К сожалению я не профессиональный настройщик. Просто за отсутствием финансов настраивал фортепиано дома дочери. Сам я инженер технолог сталеплавильного производства вот и питаюсь освоить азы настройки инструмента. С помощью компьютерной программы. Сегодня во второй раз. В первый было более удачно. Сегодня обратил внимание на колки которые быстро расстроились после первой настройки До# и Ми во второй октаве. Правда оборвал струну Си в первой октаве и Си в седьмой с До в восьмой. Последние не удалось настроить и в первый раз. Их струну перепустил к оборванной стороне. А вот Си (В1) придется искать. Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваш совет с гофрокартоном.

*TheMaximillyan* 
Это очень благое дело, что пытаетесь работать со струнами и колками, когда другой возможности отремонтировать нет и похоже не предвидится. По поводу оборванных струн, полагаю, что не стоит печалиться, так как Вы инженер технолог сталеплавильного производства и, полагаю не стоит вести здесь разговоры про пластические деформации металла. Они к сожалению неизбежны, поэтому старые струны и рвутся. Поэтому продолжайте в том же духе. Что есть объективная неизбежность, то и произойдёт, Вы не виноваты. Переставлять струны можно и нужно, кстати есть прекрасный фильм из недавних на канале, где я в школе меняю много струн на "Петрове". Различие сечения в сотку для нас не преграда. По поводу недержания, также полагаюсь, что Вы определились испытывать гофрошим. Спасибо, ибо многие не понимая всё же берут кувалду и забивают колок. Один потом держит, а пара-тройка рядом потеряны навсегда. Поэтому работайте с гофрокартоном, режьте его полосками под 45% и медленно, это принципиально делайте, как в моих кинофильмах. Полагаю, что таким образом Вам удастся решить проблему положительно. Если будет возможность, то имею просьбу снять небольшую фильму про сам процесс укрепления гофрошимом. Можете себя не снимать и даже не говорить в камеру, если не желаете публичности. Для меня важно, чтобы было явно показано, что колок выворачивается против часовой стрелки, затем его прессуют на шим и последний этап Вы натягиваете его на заданные колебания. То, что касается настройки по цифровому тюнеру, то это очень достойная вещь. Я последнее время очень часто себя сверяю. Это также помогает достичь чистейшего унисона в хорах 3 нот. Поэтому можно и нужно настраивать по такому тюнеру. Это не неизбежность - это правило для профессионального настройщика полагаю и, ни потому что это поклонение чему-то современному. Это наиболее точное деление тона, которое мы должны использовать С уважением, Максим удачи,

*Виктор Дяченко* 
Наконец выдалось время отснять видео о Вашем полезном канале. Спасибо.

----------


## Maximillyan



----------


## Maximillyan



----------


## Maximillyan

Если слышите еле значительный стук во время нажатия клавиши, то возможно свалялась, стала жёсткой подклавишная прокладка из войлока. Её либо менять, или попробовать "взбодрить" зубной щёткой. Но при этом, необходимо вынуть из пианино ВСЕ клавиши.
удачи,

----------


## Maximillyan

@Maar Hybrid явно видно отклеился из посадочного места капсюль, там во 2 видео, он "лежит", а должен, как "соседние" стоять, чтобы шпиллер работал полноценно. Дело в том, что можно конечно же, изловчиться и капнуть ПВА в отверстие фигуры (где он "съехал" и плоскогубцами с тонкими и длинными губками, удерживая одной рукой, другой до упора его вставить. Но предварительно нужно вытащить несколько 3-4 клавиши из пианино, чтобы было удобно работать. Но это будет лишь полумера. Я бы советовал, если Вы не боитесь и допускаете, что сможете исправить этот дефект на все 100. Что нужно сделать? 
1. Вытащить ВСЮ механику из пианино. Отверните там 2 или 3 винта, на которых она там крепится. 
2. Найдите Вашу фигурку-молоточек. 
3. Отсоедините (бентик) верёвочка, соединяющая молоточек с фигуркой
 4. С задней части выкрутите эту фигурку. Теперь отклеенный капсюль должен выпасть. 5.Вклейте капсюль со шпиллером в фигурку. Прижмите его с усилием. И, самое главное он должен стоять без наклона. А именно под 90 градусов.
 6. Самая важная операция - это установить фигурку на место. С противоположной стороны от молоточка просуньте фигурку так, чтобы шпиллер , который Вы вклеили, вошёл и попал под молоточек. Затем совместите отверстие под шуруп с отверстием в механике и закрутите фигуру. Нужно, чтобы вкрученная фигурка была параллельна соседним. Теперь проверьте: при нажатии фигурки пальцем, молоточек должен работать.
 7. Используя пинцет, протяните верёвочку в окошко спицы- крючка и вставьте его.
 8. Удостоверьтесь, что ВСЁ работает. 
9. Вставьте механику в пианино. Очень важно, чтобы штыри-штифты на раме попали одновременно в отверстия механики. Для этого смотрите: внизу механики есть такие штифты, которые должны быть установлены в металлические отверстия. Обычно их 3, 2 по краям, один по середине. Только после того, как совместите их, то двигайте механику к раме. Если решитесь и будете делать по инструкции, то должно всё получиться. Буду благодарен видео, если сможете снимайте, хотя бы результат. удачи,
вот так звучит после ремонта:

----------

